# Calcular resistencia eléctrica con alambre de Nicrom



## AlanB (Dic 31, 2016)

Hola Amigos,

Estoy con un problema, se me quemo una resistencia que según sus especificaciones es de 600W a 220/230V, no la consigo por ningún lado, a simple vista se parece a la de una pistola de calor (o secador de pelo), pero los repuestos de pistolas de calor son mínimo de 1500W a 220/230V, preguntando en casa de herramientas industriales etc etc, me dicen que la mejor opción es recuperar la mica y enrular alambre de nicrom y generar una nueva resistencia, y dije claro va a ser facil ya que el alambre es de fácil conseguir (creo que su sección es de 0,65), y nacio mi nuevo problema, dije estiro el alambre de la resistencia quemada, tomo su longitud y compro para realizar la misma y solucionado, pero no, esta tan carbonizado el material que se desarma de solo tocarlo  

Y esa fue la historia, ahora la consulta, ¿Como calculo una resistencia de 600W a 220V? Solo tengo como dato que la seccion del alambre de nicrom es de 0,65 y que la resistencia era de 600w a 220v... ¿Alguien me enseña please? No encuentro como hacerlo o a lo mejor no lo entiendo 

Desee ya gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## smoke (Dic 31, 2016)

Si es de 600W en 220V debe ser de unos 80 Ohms (220*220/600) . El nichrome de 0.65 mm. tiene unos 3.95 ohms por metros asi que necesitas  unos 20 metros. Saludos. y suerte con la tarea.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 31, 2016)

Si no te animas ha hacerlo vos llevala a una casa donde venden resistencias, con los datos ellos te la hacen y queda como de fábrica


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 31, 2016)

U olvidate de calibres, medidas etc. y compra una resistencia de 600W para calefactor de cuarzo.
Te saldrá mucho más barata que comprar el Nicrom por metro.


----------



## AlanB (Ene 1, 2017)

Feliz año 2017 para todos! Y amigo smoke, me explicarias como hiciste ese calculo? Quiero aprender a realizarlo y experimentar 

Por otro lado, lo de la resistencia de cuarzo lo pense pero quiero aprender...


----------



## miguelus (Ene 1, 2017)

AlanB dijo:


> Feliz año 2017 para todos! Y amigo smoke, me explicarias como hiciste ese calculo? Quiero aprender a realizarlo y experimentar
> 
> Por otro lado, lo de la resistencia de cuarzo lo pense pero quiero aprender...



Buenos días y feliz 2017.

Revisa las Leyes de Ohm y de Watt, es muy muy sencillo...

Ley de Ohm, I=V/R > (Intensidad = Voltios / Resistencia)

Ley de Watt, W= I x V  =Vatios (Vatios = Intensidad x Voltios)

Conocemos los Vatios... 600
Conocemos los Voltios... 220

600/220 = 2,72 Amperios

220/2,72 = 80,8Ω


También...

(220^2)/600 = 80,6Ω

La diferencia entre 80,6 y 80,8 es por el redondeo de los decimales.

Así de simple, Matemática básica 

Dependiendo del Diámetro del Micrón que pienses utilizar tendrás que calcular los Metros necesarios.

Sal U2


----------



## malesi (Ene 1, 2017)

Mira si te sirve.


----------



## AlanB (Ene 1, 2017)

Gracias miguelus y malesi, ambos con sus aportes me ayudaron en lo que necesitaba, ya estoy listo para rearmar mi resistencia  

Una ultima consulta, el diámetro que utilice en las espiras afecta en algo al funcionamiento de la resistencia?

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2017)

AlanB dijo:


> Gracias miguelus y malesi, ambos con sus aportes me ayudaron en lo que necesitaba, ya estoy listo para rearmar mi resistencia
> 
> Una ultima consulta, el diámetro que utilice en las espiras afecta en algo al funcionamiento de la resistencia?
> 
> Saludos!



Eso dependerá de la frecuencia con que trabaje tu resistencia:

Si es CC no afecta
< 200Hz afecta de forma insignificante.


----------



## AlanB (Ene 1, 2017)

Hola Fogonazo, la resistencia trabajará a 220V 50Hz... Y me surgió una duda nueva... Siguiendo los ejemplos dados y los del pdf obtengo lo siguiente...

600/220  = 2,72A
220/2,72 = 80,88Ω

Claro que ya lo habia mencionado el amigo miguelus, y segun el pdf que compartio el amigo malesi, para obtener la longitud del hilo de nicrom debería aplicar lo siguiente...

ohms obtenidos (80,88) x resistividad por metro (en mi caso usaré hilo de 0,25mm cuya resistividad es de 21,65 por metro) y esto me deberia arrojar como resultado la longitud en metros del hilo necesario, pero esto me arroja como resultado 1751,05mts y la verdad me parece que por logica esta mal...

Ahora aplicando regla de tres me parece que el resultado que arroja es el mas correcto...

21,65Ω ___________ 1mt
80,88Ω ___________ 3,74mts (por redondeo)

Que opinan amigos?


----------



## miguelus (Ene 2, 2017)

Buenos días.

 AlanB dijo...

_Ahora aplicando regla de tres me parece que el resultado que arroja es el mas correcto...

21,65Ω ___________ 1mt
80,88Ω ___________ 3,74mts (por redondeo)_

Tu cálculo ahora sí es correcto 

Pero no es necesaria la Regla de Tres, el cálculo es simple...

80,88/21,64 = 3,74mts.

Pero te en cuenta que el hilo de 0,25 soporta, según la tabla, un máximo de 2,3 Amperios por lo que tendrás que utilizar un hilo de mayor diámetro.

Sal U2


----------



## AlanB (Ene 2, 2017)

Si claro despues me di cuenta de lo que me decis, es mas simple dividir  y nunca tuve en cuenta lo del amperaje soportado voy a realizar un nuevo calculo


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 2, 2017)

Es muy bueno, aprender a calcular la resistencia ejercitando la ley de Ohm, es algo que siempre rersulta útil.

Pero insisto, que económicamente, es inviable comprar el nicrom "suelto".

Un metro podría costar más que la resistencia completa y "ya calibrada".

Y es mucho más facil conseguir esto último(la resistencia), que el material por metro.


----------



## AlanB (Ene 2, 2017)

Entiendo lo que me decis sobre comprar una ya fabricada, mi problema es que no la consigo y ademas aqui en Argentina cuesta $50 5mts de nicrom de 0,4 por ejemplo (es el que voy a utilizar)...

Amigos anteriormente me dijeron que me fije en el diametro del nicrom por el tema amperaje...

Estos calculos estarían bien no? Como la corriente que va a circular es de 2,72Amps voy a utilizar un nicrom de 0,4mm que soporta 4,47Amps...

600/220=2,72Amp

220/2,72=80,88ohms

Nicrom 
Diametro	ohms/mt		Amps 800°C
0,40 		8,57		4,47

80,88/8,57=9,44mts


Ahora si me va a ir bien?


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 2, 2017)

¿No conoces, ningún local de repuestos de electrodomésticos?

O ferretería, en este caso puedes pedir una resistencia para calentador, que los hay de varios tamaños, también podrían tener las *"velas"* de cuarzo completas.
Pide la del de menor diámetro.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 11, 2017)

Consulta. Que tanto varia la resistencia en estado "frio", del "caliente"?
Necesito poner un elemento en serie (ventilador/cooler de 220v), y queria saber si variaba mucho la resistencia en esos estados


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2017)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Consulta. Que tanto varia la resistencia en estado "frio", del "caliente"?
> Necesito poner un elemento en serie (ventilador/cooler de 220v), y queria saber si variaba mucho la resistencia en esos estados



Como casi todo en este universo se responde con una sola palabra: *"Depende"*

Hay aleaciones que mantiene su resistividad ante un aumento de temperatura (Resistencias de alambre) y otras que NO, por ejemplo las de las lámparas incandescentes, soldadores (Cautines) 

Hay que ver que tipo de resistencia vas a emplear


----------



## DJ T3 (May 12, 2017)

Fogo. Estaban hablando del nicrom, y creeria que voy a usar ese por lo pronto. La idea de la serie es que "consuma menos" que si fuese todo paralelo. Aunque no se si habra diferencia alguna. El cooler/ventilador no era el de 220v, era el de 24v o alguno de voltaje inferior a 220v, probablemente le tenga que conectar un diodo si no consigo uno de alterna a ese voltaje...


----------



## Daniel.more (May 13, 2017)

Malesi...Mil gracias, bajo mi experiencia la información que compartiste suele pasar desapercibida para muchos sin darle la importancia que tiene, excepto para los que tienen muchas horas recorridas en este mundillo.


----------



## jgalvarezr (Ago 7, 2017)

Hola todos...

Hay alguna forma de saber cual es la temperatura máxima que puedo alcanzar dependiendo del calibre, voltaje o algo así?


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 7, 2017)

jgalvarezr dijo:


> Hola todos...
> 
> Hay alguna forma de saber cual es la temperatura máxima que puedo alcanzar dependiendo del calibre, voltaje o algo así?



Hola...Menos 1200ºC, después de 1400 ºC se funde.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2017)

jgalvarezr dijo:


> Hola todos...
> 
> Hay alguna forma de saber cual es la temperatura máxima que puedo alcanzar dependiendo del calibre, voltaje o algo así?


*Nop.*

Puedes conocer la potencia que consumirá, pero no puedes saber cuanto calor va a transferir al ambiente y de esto depende la temperatura que alcance la resistencia.


----------



## jgalvarezr (Ago 8, 2017)

Lo que quiero saber es...  si con, digamos, 500W podre llegar a temperaturas de 250º aprox.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2017)

jgalvarezr dijo:


> Lo que quiero saber es...  si con, digamos, 500W podre llegar a temperaturas de 250º aprox.
> 
> Gracias de antemano



¿ Leíste mi respuesta ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> *Nop.*
> 
> Puedes conocer la potencia que consumirá, _*pero no puedes saber cuanto calor va a transferir al ambiente y de esto depende la temperatura que alcance la resistencia*_.



¿ Donde se va a colocar la resistencia ?
¿ Que va a calentar ?
¿ En que ambiente se encuentra ?
Muchos Etc.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 9, 2017)

Primero hay un problema termodinámico, de valores específicos, coeficientes de transmisión etc. De ahí sale la potencia.

Luego decides como haces una resistencia de esa potencia


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2017)

Lo que consultas sería lo mismo que:
_*"Tengo un balde de 15 litros, ¿ Cuantos baldes necesito para llenar la piscina ?, la piscina tiene una pérdida de agua "*_


----------



## peluso222 (May 14, 2018)

Yo estoy tratando de hacer una resistencia para una secadora de pelo, usa nicrom de 0.18 a 0.25 mm aproximadamente. Pero tengo mis dudas de como calcularlo segun la potencia.... si la resistencia indicada por el fabricante es a 20cº, cuando el nicrom alcance temperatura su resistencia va a cambiar y el calculo va a ser otro... pasa lo mismo con las lamparas de filamento, tienen una resistencia en frio pero cuando la conectas se calientan no es lo mismo (creo que la resuistencia aumenta, es lo lógico)
Estuve investigando y el factor de correccion del nicromo es de 1.060 para 600ºC. por eso no se tiene en cuenta, tiene una variacion muy baja de resistividad. por cierto que la resitividad de de 0.1 aproximadamente, por si quieren sacar la resistencia segun largo y seccion.


----------



## pandacba (May 14, 2018)

La has buscado como repuesto? porque no la llevas donde se dedeican ha hacer eso?


----------



## aquileslor (May 15, 2018)

Si no la conseguis hecja, conta las vueltas y el diámetro de la bobina. Despues de ello te queda la prueba y el error.
Pensa que esta diseñada para trabajar con aire circulando a presion, por la turbina. Ello enfria la resistencia. Lo mas probable es que se queme si la dejas sin aire.


----------



## uhyuu (Ene 13, 2021)

*B*uenas y disculpen por revivir éste post, les comento que estoy queriendo hacer una incubadora para aves y vi que se puede hacer la resistencia con nicrom 0.40 , la idea es llegar hacer en lo posible una resistencia de 90 *W* para colocar en la parte del techo con un cooler al medio, mi pregunta es hay algún diámetro en especial para ir haciéndole las espirales ? , quise sacar el cálculo de cuanta resistencia preciso y me*_*da 550 *O*hms*,* puede ser ? , usaría AC 220 *V*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2021)

uhyuu dijo:


> buenas y disculpen por revivir este post, les comento que estoy queriendo hacer una incubadora para aves y vi que se puede hacer la resistencia con nicrom 0.40 , la idea es llegar hacer en lo posible una resistencia de 90w para colocar en la parte del techo con un cooler al medio, mi pregunta es hay algún diámetro en especial para ir haciéndole las espirales ? , quise sacar el calculo de cuanta resistencia preciso y meda *550 *ohmios puede ser ? , usaría AC 220v



 

Muy cerca, el valor exacto sería* 537,77Ω *redondeando *538Ω*


----------



## uhyuu (Ene 13, 2021)

te agradezco por la repuesta estoy viendo sobre el diámetro y quería saber si esta bien usar uno de 0,15 que tiene una resistencia de 60,54, hice el calculo y me da 8,88 m de nicrom esta bien?, creo que estoy dentro de los parámetro en lo que es amperaje la verdad no tengo mucho conocimiento sobre esto


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 13, 2021)

Pagina donde están las calculadoras para sacar las resistencias de nicrom..
Dimmer


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2021)

uhyuu dijo:


> te agradezco por la repuesta estoy viendo sobre el diámetro y quería saber si esta bien usar uno de 0,15 que tiene una resistencia de 60,54, hice el calculo y me da 8,88 m de nicrom esta bien?, creo que estoy dentro de los parámetro en lo que es amperaje la verdad no tengo mucho conocimiento sobre esto


Con el valor de resistencia haces un cálculo previo para un diámetro XX de alambre que no te de 1Km ni 10 Cm 
8,88m, me parece un poco "poco", trata de conseguir unos 20m de manera de cubrir un área mayor con la resistencia y lograr mejor uniformidad de temperatura.
Prueba con 0,10 a ver cuantos m te da.


----------



## uhyuu (Ene 13, 2021)

con uno de 0.20 me da 15,90 m y con uno de 0,22 me da 24,84 m

que me convendría usar 0,20 o 0,22?, tiene algún diámetro en especial para hacerla así ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2021)

Yo no me complicaría , pondría en serie 4 o 5 o 6 velas de estufa de cuarzo de las comerciales . . .


----------



## uhyuu (Ene 14, 2021)

gracias por tu respuesta estuve viendo sobre  las velas de cuarzo y veo un inconveniente al menos para lo que yo quisiera usarlo es que los watts que tiene por vela es muchísimo, me refiero que colocarle tantos watts va a generar muchísimo calor también mucho consumo eléctrico , se que existen ya resistencia de 90w para esto como la de silicona pero acá en argentina es complicado conseguirla ya que tendría que pedirla al exterior y saldría demasiado caro por eso quise ver esta opción por si no es muy complicado hacerla de ir probando hasta poder hacer una que funcione


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2021)

No no no , equivocado , agarre los libros , yo he usado dos en serie para un horno de secado de bobinados.

En serie aumenta la resistencia y disminuye la potencia , ya vienen hechas , apenas se entibiarán . . .


----------



## uhyuu (Ene 14, 2021)

creo que entiendo a lo que te refieres la verdad no se mucho sobre el tema me voy guiando por lo que comentan y lo que encuentro en internet , veamos una vela de cuarzo de 400w tendría una resistencia de 121.54 si no saque mal la cuenta asique si coloco 4 en serie daría una resistencia de 486,18 esta bien lo que calcule ? , yo estaría precisando mas o menos uno 538 ohmios para 90w


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2021)

Por eso , 121,54 x 5 = 607,7 Ohms . . .  ahora calculá la potencia para ambos casos de 4 o 5 velas en serie !

Potencia = Intensidad al cuadrado por Resistencia

o

Potencia = Voltaje al cuadrado , dividido resistencia.


----------



## uhyuu (Ene 14, 2021)

a ver si esta bien si hago 220v al cuadrado dividido 486,18 que seria 4 velas el resultado seria 99,55 watts y si hago lo mismo pero con 5 velas que son 607,7 me daría 79,54 watts esta bien ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2021)

Exactamente !

Las distribuis parejo por el techo , la única forma que se quemen es que las golpees y las rompas mecánicamente !

Eso consumirá (de memoria) unos 400 mA , con un díodo serie 1N5458 la potencia sería la mitad


----------



## uhyuu (Ene 14, 2021)

bien creo que entiendo voy a ver de hacer 2 incubadoras una con este método y otra con el nicrom me gustaría poder hacer con este material ya que es menor el precio , las 4 velas me salen $1.000 y el nicrom $200 lo que me interesaría mucho saber con que puede sostener el material sin que queme el cajón de madera ya que acá no consigo aislante de cerámico


----------



## J2C (Ene 14, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Exactamente !
> 
> Las distribuis parejo por el techo , la única forma que se quemen es que las golpees y las rompas mecánicamente !
> 
> Eso consumirá (de memoria) unos 400 mA , con un díodo serie *1N5458* la potencia sería la mitad


H pero ese diodo es un varicap, no habrás querido decir *1N5408* ?

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## malesi (Ene 14, 2021)

uhyuu dijo:


> bien creo que entiendo voy a ver de hacer 2 incubadoras una con este método y otra con el nicrom me gustaría poder hacer con este material ya que es menor el precio , las 4 velas me salen $1.000 y el nicrom $200 lo que me interesaría mucho saber con que puede sostener el material sin que queme el cajón de madera ya que acá no consigo aislante de cerámico


----------



## gonzaSot (May 4, 2021)

Buen dia a todos :  estoy buscando para hacer una resistencia de 200 ohmios.  Tengo un tubo de 40 cm largo y 3,5 cm de altura para enrrollar alambre nicrom . El tema es que no se que diametro de nicrom que  puedo usar. Estaba probando con un alabre de 0,5 mm y el largo de tubo no me da. Que calculo debo hacer para saber que alambre debo usar ? 

El tema es que la aplicacion va a hacer para un motor de 5 Hp con un variador respectivamente. La potencia a utilizar es 1000 W.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2021)

gonzaSot dijo:


> Buen dia a todos :  estoy buscando para hacer una resistencia de 200 ohmios.  Tengo un tubo de 40 cm largo y 3,5 cm de altura para enrrollar alambre nicrom . El tema es que no se que diametro de nicrom que  puedo usar. Estaba probando con un alabre de 0,5 mm y el largo de tubo no me da. Que calculo debo hacer para saber que alambre debo usar ?
> 
> El tema es que la aplicacion va a hacer para un motor de 5 Hp con un variador respectivamente. La potencia a utilizar es 1000 W.


 
Por que mejor no lees el tema completo y ves sus adjuntos  ? !


----------



## gonzaSot (May 4, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por que mejor no lees el tema completo y ves sus adjuntos  ? !


Ok . Si pregunto es porque necesito un opinion que me ayude , no uno que me mandes a leer algo, que vengo pensando . Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (May 4, 2021)

gonzaSot dijo:


> Buen dia a todos :  estoy buscando para hacer una resistencia de 200 ohmios.  Tengo un tubo de 40 cm largo y 3,5 cm de altura para enrrollar alambre nicrom . El tema es que no se que diametro de nicrom que  puedo usar. Estaba probando con un alabre de 0,5 mm y el largo de tubo no me da. Que calculo debo hacer para saber que alambre debo usar ?
> 
> El tema es que la aplicacion va a hacer para un motor de 5 Hp con un variador respectivamente. La potencia a utilizar es 1000 W.



Primero tenés que ver cuantas vueltas sos capaz de hacer.  No es lo mismo a máquina, que con dispositivos, que a lo indio.

Si por ejemplo fueras capaz de dar 300 vueltas  en esos 40cm  --> el largo del alambre sería:  0.035*PI*300 = 33m 

Como según este vendedor, 


			https://www.shoptronica.com/ficheros/Cable-Nicrom.jpg
		

Su nicrom de 0.5 tiene 5.55ohm/m    

La resistencia sería:   5.55*33 = 183ohm  --> factible , luego recalculás las vueltas necesarias.

Si las vueltas que podés dar fueran algo menores -->  Hacé dos resistencias.

Si fueran MUCHO menores --> Pues cambiá de alambre.

Tené en cuenta que según el régimen de frenado las resistencias se van a calentar bastante, por lo que tiene que ser sobre material resistente a la temperatura y tener en cuenta que las espiras se van a dilatar (y aflojarse)


A modo de ejemplo, estas son resistencias de 1500W.  (diam 60mm , largo aprox 350mm) 
Están hechas con cinta acanalada y sobre cerámica.


----------



## gonzaSot (May 4, 2021)

Buenísimo eduardo. Me ayudo. Gracias por la tabla de resistencia y diámetros. 
Retomando : en el tubo las vueltas son 146 que tengo para dar como máximo.
Segun el calculo : 
Largo del alambre : 0.035 x Pi x 146 = 16 metros de alambre.
Para el cálculo de resistencia sería : 5.55 x 16 = 89 ohm como máximo que puedo hacer con el alambre. 
Es este caso acabo de darme cuenta que el alambre que uso en el tubo no va a darme 200 ohm si no la mitad.
Si voy achicando el diámetro del alambre hoy a obtener mayor resistencia pero entra en juego la incertidumbre de los amperios que resisten en trabajo el alambre que como ej: un 0.2 mm, es menor a 1 A. Y eso también me dificultaría la aplicación de la misma. 
De misma forma, voy a ir probando que alambre me puede entregar 200 ohm en el tubo que tengo.
Gracias. Si tenes otro consejo más, bienvenido sea eduardo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2021)

gonzaSot dijo:


> Gracias por la tabla de resistencia y diámetros.


 
Cuando le dije de leer es porque su cálculo fue hecho reiteradas veces en el hilo . . .  solo leer , aunque sea mas cómodo preguntar . . . y en el post #7 estaba la tabla de calibres vs. resistencia.


----------



## gonzaSot (May 4, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando le dije de leer es porque su cálculo fue hecho reiteradas veces en el hilo . . .  solo leer , aunque sea mas cómodo preguntar . . . y en el post #7 estaba la tabla de calibres vs. resistencia.


OK, estuve leyendo pero como ninguna me saco la duda, pregunte, gracias por responder igual!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2021)

Esas resistencias de frenado ya se venden hechas , lo intentó ?


----------



## gonzaSot (May 4, 2021)

Si pero en mi caso trabajo hace 5 años haciendo resistencias de 30  a 100 ohm para variadores con su respectivo motor. 
Pero un cliente me pidió una de 200 ohm, que nunca había hecho en un solo tubo. 
Se que puedo llegar a 200 ohm pero con dos velas , uniendolas en un serie- paralelo. 
A todo, me surgió la duda en calcular el alambre que necesitaría para que la pueda hacer en un tubo. Es tema de cálculos como todo. 
Pd: las que realizo son de 1000 w en un tubo (1 vela)


----------



## Eduardo (May 4, 2021)

gonzaSot dijo:


> ...Segun el calculo :
> Largo del alambre : 0.035 x Pi x 146 = 16 metros de alambre.
> Para el cálculo de resistencia sería : 5.55 x 16 = 89 ohm como máximo que puedo hacer con el alambre.



No está mal...  yo le daría para adelante con ese valor.

La resistencia de frenado no tiene un valor crítico. 
Obviamente no puede ser mucho mas grande del valor recomendado porque subirá mucho la tensión en el puente.  Cuando pasa esto simplemente deja de frenar y el motor gira libre.
Tampoco muy chica, porque la corriente en los IGBT sería muy alta.  Pero en tu caso es la mitad --> No hay problema.

Los problemas surgen dependiendo del tipo de carga que mueve el motor, si tiene mucha inercia con 1000W te podés quedar corto, pero se maneja dando una rampa de frenado que apropiada.  
Si por ejemplo fuese un izaje de algo pesado, cuando baja el motor te trabaja como generador y sin una resistencia refrigerada vas muerto.


----------



## gonzaSot (May 4, 2021)

Buenísimo por la información, si en mi caso es la mitad. Pero bueno la tolerancia que me pide el cliente es 200 ohmios, y estaba viendo que tipo de diámetro me servía para enrollar en el tubo de 40 cm. Pero bueno por lo visto por ahora no llego a la tolerancia que deseo. 
Gracias por los ejemplos de alto ohmeaje y bajo ohmeaje y sus especificaciones. Me quedo muy claro. 
Gracias eduardo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2021)

Y las brutas resistencias que antes usaban las máquinas de ascensores ? , de antes de los variadores hablo, iban trifásicas.


----------



## gonzaSot (May 4, 2021)

Siempre se venden resistencia que trabajan con 380 v trifasico, como nombraste, cada vela tiene 1000 w de potencia máxima, claro por ej : un "bruto" ascensor lleva una de 50 ohm, el cual es motor es de 15 Hp. Y así varían las tolerancias, espero haberte sacado la duda. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2021)

Si , tengo varios juegos de ellas tiradas por ahí , de ascensor y de monta-coche-auto.

Claro , porque algunas de ellas trabajan con alambre liso y otras con alambre enrollado-enrulado-en espiral , con lo cual admiten mas alambre en menor  espacio.


----------



## gonzaSot (May 4, 2021)

Claro las que nosotros fabricamos son enrolladas en el tubo. Te mando saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2021)

Digo enrolladas en espiral , previo a enrolladas en el tubo.


----------



## gonzaSot (May 4, 2021)

Ah ese estilo de enrollado no hacemos y no tengo conocimiento del tipo de tubo que utiliza ni nada.. Gracias por la info. Cualquier cosa te comento! Saludos


----------

